# rich state poor state, or REPUBs vs DEMs



## SheriV (Oct 8, 2014)

it's funny to me how the most "liberal" states are the least dependent on federal aid according to this 

http://wallethub.com/edu/richest-and-poorest-states/7392/


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty normal they are the highest in taxes


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2014)

too bad there's not a libertarian state.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 9, 2014)

because everyone in a red state is a republican, and everyone in a blue state is a liberal  I don't see why this is even relevant, it doesn't address the issue...just points figures without proving anything. benefits in their totality should be abolished.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 9, 2014)

Red states vs blue states is BS, California is more conservative than most middle america states, we voted down gay marriage while indiana and iowa passed it. just saying, politicians try to divide us up by voter preference and try to predict how we vote.


----------



## MI1972 (Oct 9, 2014)

Because liberal politicians are just as corrupt as republican politicians.  Difference is, they have the media and hollywood to protect them from bad press.  Liberal voters are sheep led to the slaughter...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Oct 11, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Because liberal politicians are just as corrupt as republican politicians.  Difference is, they have the media and hollywood to protect them from bad press.  Liberal voters are sheep led to the slaughter...



You do realize the majority of media is owned by huge corporate conglomerates?


----------



## MI1972 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes.  Your point?   Special interests run the government


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 11, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Yes.  Your point?   Special interests run the government



Anything termed "liberal media" is that way because the corporate (conservative) interests want it that way.  It helps keep people divided so those in power can keep fucking the general populace.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2014)

anyone that is pointing their finger saying your a liberal or a conservative has been duped once again its how they distract you from whats important. government takes our taxes invests them into wealthy corporate pockets make that money back thru lobbyists and stock earnings. Money Laundry.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 12, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Pretty normal they are the highest in taxes



That and the number of labor unions.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 12, 2014)

Swiper said:


> too bad there's not a libertarian state.


New Hampshire comes close.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Because liberal politicians are just as corrupt as republican politicians.  Difference is, they have the media and hollywood to protect them from bad press.  Liberal voters are sheep led to the slaughter...



Can you explain then why all the top performing economies in the world all lean much further to the left then the United States?

And why the majority of the U.S based global 500's are located in Blue states.

And why there have been several Blue states with world ranked economies in the top 10 while no Red state has ever had an economy ranked lower then 40?

And why  the Red states starting with Texas at #26 all rank in the bottom 50% of the states for per capital and household income.

And why the Blue states have higher high school and college graduation rates.

And why the Blue states have higher health-care statistics.


----------

